# Snowboard leash



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

The idea is that sometimes we only have one foot attached (on the lifts, getting off the lifts, etc) and if god forbid one malfunction happened to that one binding that your foot is in, the snowboard could go down the mountain and hurt someone. Whereas skiis lock up if they get thrown off. 

Jiminy peak in Massachusetts, U.S. had that rule. I thought it was just cause they favor skiiers.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

No clue on Argentina, but a lot of American resorts "require" leashes, but the rule is never enforced.

As for the runaway snowboard, in all my years of riding, I've seen exactly one. Meanwhile, hardly a week goes by that some two planker wanker isn't poking and prodding around trying to find his lost ski.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

it made sense back in the days of the 'click-in' snowboards. now it's just stupid. you see tons of skiers lose their skis, zero snowboarders lose their snowboards. 

here in Quebec it was mandatory on pretty much all the hills a few years ago. now-a-days they don't really check anymore. every now and then there's some guy having a bad day at the lifts that will make a big deal out of it. I just carry a spare lace in my pocket just in case.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah the leashes made sense with the click in boots and bindings. I've actually witnessed someone using those without a leash and the board fell while he was on the chair. However, with the bindings and boot set up now, it doesn't make sense. 

I hope they don't enforce that rule when I get there, I will be so pissed.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> No clue on Argentina, but a lot of American resorts "require" leashes, but the rule is never enforced.
> 
> As for the runaway snowboard, in all my years of riding, I've seen exactly one. Meanwhile, hardly a week goes by that some two planker wanker isn't poking and prodding around trying to find his lost ski.


In the early ages of riding, I took a bus from OC to snow summit with a rental I got. On the slopes I hit a jump over on the old west ridge park and snap! Both bindings broke away from the base plates. Board shot straight downhill and dissapeared into the forest below. Spent most of the rest of the day looking for it. Although my day wasn't as bad as the kid with the broken arm sitting on the bus all afternoon waiting to leave. 

Point being.......no point. Leashes are for kooks.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I picked up a strap leash a few years back. I attach it to one binding and when i am walking to the hill from the parking lot i click the other end to the other binding and throw the strap over my shoulder. The group i ride with doesn't really spend time in lodges, we park, suit up, get tickets and hit the lift. It's nice to be able to carry the board hands free so i can make adjustments to gear and stuff on the walk, get out card/cash for ticket, check phone, maybe smoke a butt(shhh). Not worried about my bindings falling of the board though.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Mmmmm.....So sexy.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I always assumed it was because you see so many people are completely out of them just chilling while on the mountain for whatever reason and they didn't want to see getting away by mistake. Skiers do the same thing, but they all have brakes.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah, I'm pretty sexy. So is my lung butter http://i.imgur.com/SKp0rSP.jpg.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Bertieman said:


> The idea is that sometimes we only have one foot attached (on the lifts, getting off the lifts, etc) and if god forbid one malfunction happened to that one binding that your foot is in, the snowboard could go down the mountain and hurt someone. Whereas skiis lock up if they get thrown off.
> 
> Jiminy peak in Massachusetts, U.S. had that rule. I thought it was just cause they favor skiiers.


I thought it was all of MA? I've only been to Jiminy Peak once and had to buy one for $5 and they told me its an MA law.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

The rationale with most bindings don't make sense to me. Since the leash is attached to the binding and if it falls off, the binding is attached to the leash....great, but not that board. 

Which is why you should make sure the screws are tight.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> No clue on Argentina, but a lot of American resorts "require" leashes, but the rule is never enforced.
> 
> As for the runaway snowboard, in all my years of riding, I've seen exactly one. Meanwhile, hardly a week goes by that some two planker wanker isn't poking and prodding around trying to find his lost ski.


I've worked as a lifty for two seasons and I've seen and heard about 8 instances of runaway boards. usually its because some rookie decides to unstrap at the top of the hill for some reason.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*shit happens*

for the sake of honesty I lost my brand new deck at the top of the park somewhere(because I was fucking with my new bindings) and it ran pretty far and got all dinged up a few years back. won't be a mistake I make 2x.

leashes are over


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Jason said:


> I thought it was all of MA? I've only been to Jiminy Peak once and had to buy one for $5 and they told me its an MA law.


They have a sign in front of their main lift stating MA law requires all snowboards have leashes. That must be a lie because Berkshire East, Wachusett and Butternut don't enforce it.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

It is Michigan law. One, maybe two days a year they have a leash crack down at my local hill. The other days, they ignore it. I think it may just be a way to push sales in the ski shop.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't know whether all new leashes are like this, but all ride bindings come with this little nondescript guy.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

my new 'vitas came runnin wild


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

They used to enforce it here in Australia, but I reckon for the last 4 years or so years I've never been asked!!!!! (Maybe more, can't remember it's been that long)

I think they've woken up to the fact that they're a pretty pointless piece of rubbish!!!!!

Like others have said, if ya board gets away from ya, it won't be because ya haven't got a leash on it!!!!!


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

The Skier's Safety Code says you have to have something that prevents runaway equipment. It's also been put into law in many US states where you can ride a chairlift. I expect the only time it would be really enforced was if your runaway board injured somebody.



ridinbend said:


> I don't know whether all new leashes are like this, but all ride bindings come with this little nondescript guy.


Those are pretty common. The last time I used a leash it was one of those, it was attached to my boot laces at 2 points.



ridinbend said:


> In the early ages of riding, I took a bus from OC to snow summit with a rental I got. On the slopes I hit a jump over on the old west ridge park and snap!


How long ago was this? I lived in Big Bear & instructed at Summit the winters of 92-93 and rode there for 3 or 4 years before that.

I don't miss that zoo too much.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

highme said:


> Those are pretty common. The last time I used a leash it was one of those, it was attached to my boot laces at 2 points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


95-96. Bear is a shit show. 45 min weekend lift line waits. Fuuuuuuck dat.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Weekends were for making money teaching kids to side slip & do the falling leaf.

Though line cut in uniform was a pretty rad perk.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I understand having leashes for beginners especially kids. I saw an 8 year old girl let go of her snowboard at the top of a hill and had to chase it down. Luckily not many people were around, it hit no one and it was a bunny hill, she of course was a beginner. It happens, but for adults....seems useless.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

OU812 said:


> I understand having leashes for beginners especially kids. I saw an 8 year old girl let go of her snowboard at the top of a hill and had to chase it down. Luckily not many people were around, it hit no one and it was a bunny hill, she of course was a beginner. It happens, but for adults....seems useless.


Problem is, that when you aren't strapped into at least one binding, you won't have the leash attached either????? 

This is when anybody can accidentally lose their board!!!!!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

This is funny, when my stepson started learning, one of the 1st thing they did when hallway up the bunny slope was kick the board away when he 1st sat down... He went running after it automatically... It teaches the kids right from the start that shit happens and to be careful... He has never lost his board, in 3 seasons...!


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

One of the first things I taught my kids was to flip it over, bindings side down, when it's not strapped to your feet.


----------



## Ancient One (Aug 31, 2014)

I agree that with most bindings the leash is pointless. I did once have my board start to come off on the lift ( Flow binding malfunction ). I was glad for the leash that day. Wearing the "stealth" leash has never been a big deal for me.


----------

